# Identify this Plant? [Freshwater]



## LeShrimp (Jul 3, 2013)

Well my brother has these plants that he is passing over to me but I have no idea what they are. Here are two photos of the plant [low quality pictures sorry] one above shot and one side view. If anyone could id this for me would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## LeShrimp (Jul 3, 2013)

I still dont know what it is. Help will be appreciated!


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont see any pics


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Hard to tell with those pics. Your brother dosnt know?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Riccia Fluitans possibly??? No plant expert here but looks like it might be it in some form ???


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

how and where do you see the pics?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

cichlid-gal said:


> Riccia Fluitans possibly??? No plant expert here but looks like it might be it in some form ???


Think you might be right.



Kalost said:


> how and where do you see the pics?


They show for us on the post. I'm using Firefox...


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Chrome...and yes, maybe Riccia


----------

